# Where to find an EHEIM 2211 in the GTA (let alone Canada)...?



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey,

So I recently setup a 10gal planted and I wanted to get my internal Duetto 100 filter out (solely for aesthetic and logistic purposes.... its a great filter). But I wouldn't be able to justify to the wife, even in a million years, buying another 2213 for a tank that was supposed to be a temporary fry tank....  

Then I found that in Europe there was a (??re)release of the 2211 which is slightly smaller then the 2213, runs at about 2/3 the flow, and runs at about 2/3 the price. But I can't seem to find a seller in the GTA, let alone Canada. I managed to find this little online American site selling it for $70... But once shipping and customs get a hold of it, it'll be around double the price...

Does anyone have a lead on these filters and if they can be found here?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

Bebu said:


> Hey,
> 
> So I recently setup a 10gal planted and I wanted to get my internal Duetto 100 filter out (solely for aesthetic and logistic purposes.... its a great filter). But I wouldn't be able to justify to the wife, even in a million years, buying another 2213 for a tank that was supposed to be a temporary fry tank....
> 
> ...


Not yet... I can see on the Eheim site that the unit is CSA apporoved so it should show up this summer.

I look forward to it's return. It will fill a niche that is void at the moment.


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

h_s said:


> .... It will fill a niche that is void at the moment.


 No kidding!! 

I can't imagine that I'm the first person in this scenario. I'm sure there are MANY out there that have small tanks in need of serious filtration.

Really the only options out there are: 1) ZooMED/Tom's Mini and 2)ADA canister.... Opposite ends of the spectrum; no in between.....


----------

